# Tablet + Windows 10 + Steam?



## outsider1812 (29. Juni 2015)

Windows 10 soll ja ein Multi-Plattform-System werden, also sowohl auf klassischen PC als auch auf Tablet, Smartphone etc. laufen.


Nun meine Fragen: 

Wenn Win10 auf Tablet läuft, kann ich dort dann auch Steam/Dosbox u.ä. installieren?

Wenn ja, wäre es dann möglich, auf diesem Tablet (z.B. mit angeschlossener Maus) unter Steam/Dosbox u.ä. Spiele zu zocken, die nur geringe Hardware-Anforderungen aufweisen (Oldies, Klassiker, Indie-Spiele, etc.)?

Fände ich echt ne super Sache: Man kann gemütlich mit Frau auf der Couch sitzen, sie glotzt TV und ich zocke. Gleichzeitig habe ich aber nicht den schweren Laptop auf den Knien, sondern nur nen lockeres Tablet...

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## doceddy (29. Juni 2015)

Wieso Win10  Das geht doch bereits mit Win8/8.1
Es gibt unzählige Tablets mit vollwertigem Windows drauf, auf denen du alles machen kannst (vorrausgesetzt die Leistung reicht aus) und die mit dem Erscheinen von Win10 automatisch aktualisiert werden.
Mit Win10 kommt allerdings eine Änderung: Tablets unter 8Zoll erhalten das "abgespeckte" Windows ohne Desktop. Alles ab 8Zoll wird ein vollwärtiges Windows haben.
Edit: du kannst von deinem PC Spiele aus deiner Steam-Datenbank auch auf dein Windows-Tablet streamen, wenn die Geräte sich im selben Netzwerk befinden. Also kannst du auch weiterhin grafisch anspruchsvolle Titel zocken und trotzdem neben der Frau auf dem Sofa sitzen. Ob sie davon so begeistert sein wird, ist eine andere Frage


----------



## outsider1812 (29. Juni 2015)

Super, danke dafür!

Habe den Sprung auf Windows 8 nie gemacht und - nach den ersten "Kachel"-Bildern - nie ein Interesse dafür entwickelt. Bin bisher bei Win7 geblieben.

Tablet hatte ich bisher noch nicht, nur Smartphone (und darauf "Spiele" zu zocken geht gar nicht...). Bin bisher der klassische PC-Zocker geblieben. Aber z.B. die alten XCOm-Titel o.ä. auf dem Tablet - das reizt mich schon!


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juni 2015)

Du musst nur darauf achten, das es ein gerät mit X86-Prozessor, also Atom bzw. Core ist.


----------



## outsider1812 (29. Juni 2015)

Ok, danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## doceddy (29. Juni 2015)

Afaik haben mittlerweile alle Windows 8.1-Tablets doch einen X86 Prozessor verbaut. Es gab am Anfang noch Windows 8 RT, was abgespeckt war und auf mobilen Prozessoren lief, aber diese Teile sind (zurecht) ausgestorben. Du musst aber darauf achten, dass dir die Leistung genügt. Die Tablets gehen bereits bei 80€ los und haben dann einen Atom und 1GB Ram verbaut. Aus eigener Erfahrung muss ich erwähnen, dass man erst mit 2GB die Tablets vernünftig nutzen kann. Optimal ist mindestens ein Intel i3 oder CoreM und 4Gb Ram. Damit hat man die beste Kombi aus Leistung und Mobilität eines Tablets.
Übrigens muss man schon lange nicht mehr mit Kacheln leben, wenn man Win8.1 benutzt. Man kann mit wenigen Mausklicken alles so einstellen, dass man die Kacheloberfläche (fast) nie zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## outsider1812 (29. Juni 2015)

Ja, danke! Logischerweise werde ich mir ein Tablet holen, was entsprechende Leistung hat 

Nun, da Win10 vor der Tür steht, werde ich logischerweise warten, bis entsprechend Tablets auf dem Markt sind. 

Trotzdem Danke für die Kaufberatung!!


----------



## Rayken (29. Juni 2015)

Wie gut, dass Microsoft schon von Haus aus das passende Tablet hat

Microsoft Surface Pro


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2015)

Allerdings sin die Surface sehr teuer.


----------



## HisN (30. Juni 2015)

Wie bedient man ein altes Game am Tablett das keine Gestensteuerung kennt?
Maus und das Tablett rutscht auf den Knien rum? Eine Hand Maus, die andere am Tablett?
Ich hab zwar ein Tablett, kann mir das aber mit der Maus auf dem Sofa nicht ganz so vorstellen


----------



## doceddy (30. Juni 2015)

Man kann das Tablet ja auch auf den Couch-Tisch stellen. Und wenn man Games mit Gamepad unterstützung oder Emulatoren spielt, dann kann man ein kabelloses Gamepad benutzen. Klar, es ist nicht die optimale super gaming experience aber zum Zwischendurch reichts doch.


----------



## outsider1812 (30. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich den Laptop auf den Beinen liegen habe, liegt die Maus auf der rechten Armlehne vom Sofa (Microfaseroberfläche). Meine Logitech MX518 funzt da problemlos.
Gut, für Egoshooter reicht die Genauigkeit vermutlich nicht ,  aber Strategiespiele u.ä. geht prima.


----------

